# Huffish lines?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I started a thread about them last summer you might look for it. Antigua is the only one I can remember b/c they are in TX.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes Antigua has some Huffish but I think there are plenty out there that have some in the background now. Mia has Huffish in her.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the Huffish Dogs, they look amazing.

I would look for a dog that had Huffish on Every Street,
he is amazing


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Huffish lines look great but have some temperamental issues -at least what I was told by more than one spoo breeder and one of them HAS Huffish blood in her line ..so...food for a thought , I guess .


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Huffish lines look great but have some temperamental issues -at least what I was told by more than one spoo breeder and one of them HAS Huffish blood in her line ..so...food for a thought , I guess .


That's a shame!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Jak ,

Well, nothing "terrible" , just VERY stubborn and goofy , hard to train :rolffleyes: Definitely not easy dog for novice pet owner :rolffleyes: and not easy to show either


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Hey Jak ,
> 
> Well, nothing "terrible" , just VERY stubborn and goofy , hard to train :rolffleyes: Definitely not easy dog for novice pet owner :rolffleyes: and not easy to show either


Ok, lol
That's not so bad then, sounds a bit like our Dobermann puppy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Exactly LMAO !!! Except that when you buy a spoo you expect a spoo :bump2: and when you consider an amount of grooming that needs to be involved LOL, it would be nice to have "cooperative" dog


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Exactly LMAO !!! Except that when you buy a spoo you expect a spoo :bump2: and when you consider an amount of grooming that needs to be involved LOL, it would be nice to have "cooperative" dog


Lol, definitely so!
BTW, I love your new avatar, I haven't been on in awhile, so excuse me if it's old


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaaaawweeee :marchmellow: Thanks Jak : ) !!! It is never old to hear a nice thing  !!! You are soo sweet :rose: :rose:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Exactly LMAO !!! Except that when you buy a spoo you expect a spoo :bump2: and when you consider an amount of grooming that needs to be involved LOL, it would be nice to have "cooperative" dog


So far I haven't found this to be true with Mia at all but her Huffish is in the grandsire so that might account for it being different.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have personally experienced the behavior issue that seems to exsist with the Huffish line. I wasnt aware of this when I got my last boy Sting and sadly he needed to be nuetered and placed in a pet home WITHOUT young kids. He wasn't a horrible poodle, but a handful and did have some behavior issues. 

Sting ended up being a constant fence fighter with my neighbors dogs, he growled at my kids when he decided he didnt want to be touched but was a silly goof off otherwise to us. He never EVER attempted to growl at any adult's it was just at my kids which I sadly couldnt tollerate. I made the final decision to place him at I believe, 8 months, when I found out I was pregnant. I had already started showing him (UKC Championed him at 6 months) and just loved him otherwise. I just couldnt take the chance with another young child and a dog that was unpredictable around small kids. The worst part about the kid issue's was that he was playful and friendly with them 80% of the time. When he decided he wanted to lay down or relax....he would growl at a gentle petting from my son and then that progressed to a nip once. 

We worked on the bahavior issues for a few months but after the growl progressed to a nip, I knew he needed to go to a home with out small kids and be neutered. He is happily living in Idaho now with a middle age single father. The son is a teenager and they had him nuetered from there vet immediatly after getting him. So I was able to find a great home for him and it all worked out well. 

I still love the look of the Huffish lines but after my experience with Sting, Id really question the temperment of the parents if I ever considered another Poodle with that line.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is Sting's pedigree info.....his huffish comes in from the grandparents too. I know for a fact though that the whole litter wasnt like him. The breeder knew he was a more active guy, but we didnt expect that to progress to what it did. 



http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=372972


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, thanks everyone for your input! I Need a poodle that will be good and comfortable in any situation and with anyone (including kids). I think i will look else where and admire their looks from afar.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> This is Sting's pedigree info.....his huffish comes in from the grandparents too. I know for a fact though that the whole litter wasnt like him. The breeder knew he was a more active guy, but we didnt expect that to progress to what it did.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=372972


Isn't that a bit stretched saying that his temperament issues came from Huffish, when he only has one grandparent from there, and the other three unrelated?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jak said:


> Isn't that a bit stretched saying that his temperament issues came from Huffish, when he only has one grandparent from there, and the other three unrelated?


Actually if you click on his the 5 generation pedigree option he has atleast 5 ancestors that carry the Huffish name and if I remember correctly the Splash Extremely Explicit and another splash dog listed are also bred from Huffish lines. 

Im not saying that I know for sure that the temperment issue's MY boy had were absolutely from that line but if other's are claiming the line's temperment has been in question, I was just stating what I dealed with from my boy. I dont want it to seem as Im trashing anyones bloodline but I just wanted to be forward with what I know about my own experience. Believe me, I hope my boy was just a bratty poodle with a over the top attitude. However, I do know that Sting's father is a lot of dog and thats where the Huffish is in my boys pedigree...behind his father.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Secreto for sharing your story !

It is always good to discuss those meters since only that way we can discover some patterns and possible problems. 

For what I know - some breeders now try not to "line-breed" with Huffish since that can reintroduce some traits.

Also, your observation that his father was also a handful is very important and can help new puppy buyers to understand that temperament has tremendous and direct genetic link in dogs. 

It is always highly advisable to meet both parents and check temperament. If there is anything that is of concern (shyness, unfriendliness, high excitability, dominance etc. ) it is high probability that some of the puppies will have the same traits !!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks Secreto for sharing your story !
> 
> It is always good to discuss those meters since only that way we can discover some patterns and possible problems.
> 
> ...



In today's world, that's often times not even a possibility. That's where trust and honesty from both parties has to come into play along with a knowledgable breeder. Often times novice breeders breed a litter of puppies for one reason or another and have little or no knowledge of temperaments of the pedigree they are breeding to or knowledge on how to evaluate a puppy temperament and place with the correct family. That is when the wrong puppy gets placed in the wrong home and often times problems can and will arise.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

I heard that the lines are having issues with the correct bite. Just something I heard from a person or two, I can't verify whether it is true or not. Something about the tendency to go undershot. It is hard to get that out of your lines as it tends to skip and show up here and there, making it hard to tell who is throwing what. I know a breeder who just scrapped her whole line because of the unpredictability of the bites going off. Of course for a pet it don't matter if the bite is a bit off.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know why people say that. It matters to me. I wouldn't want an off bite.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Well if you aren't showing it doesn't really matter. Sure you would *like* to have a perfect bite, but if your baby's bite goes off your not gonna lover her any less. I seen some poodles that look perfectly normal then you lift their gums and YIKERS! Bad underbite! But you can't tell if you don't look. My friend had a BEAUTIFUL bitch puppy she was going to show, her bite looked awesome as a pup with no problems at all so she never gave it a second thought. Then one day she was grooming her when she was 5 months old or so and looked in the mouth and :scared: there it was she looked like a bulldog. Turns out her puppys daddy's sister had a bad bite as did another pup from that litter. Her daddy's bite was fine. Genetics are tricky buggars.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, yeah if it goes off after the puppy teeth come out I will still keep her. I just wouldn't pick a puppy knowing that it had a bad bite because it was just a pet.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Even a flush bite is considered a bad bite on breeds that are supposed to have a scissor bite. I think it depends on how bad the bite is in my opinion. Ive seen some dogs have everything except a scissor bite thats flush instead. This dog in particuliar that I know was even ranked in the top ten for almost 2 years AKC. lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - it does matter !!! Wrong bite can be a major pain for dog ! They sometimes need braces to correct it since lower canines can hit the palate and make a "hole" and than dog has permanent "ulcers" . OR, he might have problem chewing correctly and have nutritional deficiencies than :smow: Any dental intervention asks for total anesthesia and is extremely expensive. 

Of course, there are some dogs that do not have problems with defective bite, but I would never take a chance with that !!!


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah they say the "scissor bite" is preferred, the "level" bite is acceptable and the "undershot" is a fault. But level bite is a manifestation of an underbite, just not as pronounced. Wouldn't want to breed a dog with a level bite no no no no. Maybe that's what gets people in trouble, they don't know that level or flush is really an underbite and it gets em later.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Overbite is also a major fault. If I had to choose with the gun pressed to my head over having a dog with "overbite" or "under bite" - I would definitely choose "overbite" - who would like a spoo that has a "smile" like a Boxer - iiieewww LOL


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Huffish lines look great but have some temperamental issues -at least what I was told by more than one spoo breeder and one of them HAS Huffish blood in her line ..so...food for a thought , I guess .


I have one from them.

And I have stayed at her home all of her dogs have golden temps.
They are very smart and quick to learn so maybe they are quick to learn on the owner and do some bad things hehe.

My female is already opening doors only a baby.

Well I have nothing bad to say just that I would love another one from them one day


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so happy for you  !

Yes, there is another theory here in the USA LOL- and this is a joke - that Swedes send "kooky" dogs here on purpose LMAO 

But, in reality, it could be that initial dogs that ended on this side of the Atlantic were independent and hard to train and produced SOME pups that were little bit off "the standard" in that area but were still used in the programs since they were "conformationaly" superior.

The "owners" I am talking about are professional breeders and handlers - so I am guessing they know what they are talking about :rolffleyes:

Best of luck with showing : ))) !!!


----------

